# Good buy alert!



## Jac-in-a-Box

Tesco's are selling a range of "ArmorAll" products at half price...not a range that's particularly attracted me in the past - however, they make a microfibre polishing cloth thats impressed me.

Reduced from Â£7.00 to Â£3.50 it's excellent value at the price. At least 3x as thick as any cloth I've bought in past...I've bought cloths at Â£15.00 that don't look as good or as plush in the past.
Perfect for buffing off final finish products.

Got be worth a punt at the price -I'm off to buy the rest of their stock tomorrow 

Dave


----------



## Wallsendmag

ooooh Tescos offer wheres me coat :lol: :lol: :lol: Bought some of the glass wipes tonigh :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Never sure about glass wipes - seem to move the grease around rather than remove it!

They're selling a m/f glass cloth too - similar to others I've bought, seems good value too at Â£2.00'ish

Dave


----------



## Wallsendmag

Just like to keep something handy incase of presents from above :wink:


----------



## mav696

wallsendmag said:


> Just like to keep something handy incase of presents from above :wink:


You're just thinking of those bloody clubcard points


----------



## chrishTT

Every little helps :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

mav696 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like to keep something handy incase of presents from above :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> You're just thinking of those bloody clubcard points
Click to expand...

You know me so well :roll:


----------



## Alan W

I hope it passes the CD Test Dave! :wink:

Sounds a nice buy. 

Now where's my nearest Tesco! :lol:

Alan W

Edit: Is it this one Dave? http://www.armorall.eu/uk/news15.html


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

That's the one Alan...buy and try, really is good 

Dave


----------



## Alan W

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> That's the one Alan...buy and try, really is good
> 
> Dave


Cheers Dave! 

I'll try and track some down tomorrow.

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## Alan W

Just back from Tesco, Silverburn, and bought the entire stock! :lol:

They only had 6 though. 

A very nice MF and an AutoExpress 'Best Buy' as well. 

Alan W


----------



## ChadW

24hr Tescos Dudley's car section is [email protected], just own brand screen wash, WD40 and ice scrapers for sale there. :twisted: :x


----------



## graham225

ChadW said:


> 24hr Tescos Dudley's car section is [email protected], just own brand screen wash, WD40 and ice scrapers for sale there. :twisted: :x


And i was just about to get myself up there  thanks for the tip off :wink:


----------



## Alan W

Anybody wanting one, and prepared to pay the postage (50p?), drop me a 'pm'. :wink:

Alan W


----------



## Hark

Alan W said:


> Anybody wanting one, and prepared to pay the postage (50p?), drop me a 'pm'. :wink:
> 
> Alan W


Theres always an opportunist :roll: lol


----------



## Alan W

Hark said:


> Theres always an opportunist :roll: lol


I didn't have it mind to make anything from these!

Just trying to help the guys above who's local stores don't have them in stock.

Alan W


----------



## p1tse

went to have a look and didn't see any

this was at quite a big tesco too ;-(

which aisle is it found on?


----------



## Alan W

p1tse said:


> went to have a look and didn't see any
> 
> this was at quite a big tesco too ;-(
> 
> which aisle is it found on?


Car stuff which included wash mitts, battery chargers, oil etc and ran into DIY stuff, tools, screws................

Alan W

P.S. I've still got a couple if your desperate and, no, I'm not making any money on them! Quite the cotrary as I lost money on the last lot by the tme they were posted! :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

We asked at the Tesco in Dundee on Sunday and they said some strange man had bought their entire stock :roll:


----------



## Alan W

wallsendmag said:


> We asked at the Tesco in Dundee on Sunday and they said some strange man had bought their entire stock :roll:


That would be Dave then! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## M9fdb

i went to two tescos near me and they had none well none on offer - one had some wash mitts and micorfibre towls but they were tiny and had no pirce on them and i couldn't be arsed to ask the spotty twat in the tesco outfit.

i know its a bit sad but can someone post a pic of them so i can see if the ones they had are the same ones

Cheers D


----------



## p1tse

M9fdb said:


> i went to two tescos near me and they had none well none on offer - one had some wash mitts and micorfibre towls but they were tiny and had no pirce on them and i couldn't be arsed to ask the spotty twat in the tesco outfit.
> 
> i know its a bit sad but can someone post a pic of them so i can see if the ones they had are the same ones
> 
> Cheers D


pic can be found here:
http://www.speeding.co.uk/acatalog/Armo ... _2008.html

found some now, they were hiding on the offer, end of aisle section.


----------



## TeeTees

p1tse said:


> M9fdb said:
> 
> 
> 
> i went to two tescos near me and they had none well none on offer - one had some wash mitts and micorfibre towls but they were tiny and had no pirce on them and i couldn't be arsed to ask the spotty twat in the tesco outfit.
> 
> i know its a bit sad but can someone post a pic of them so i can see if the ones they had are the same ones
> 
> Cheers D
> 
> 
> 
> pic can be found here:
> http://www.speeding.co.uk/acatalog/Armo ... _2008.html
> 
> found some now, they were hiding on the offer, end of aisle section.
Click to expand...

Surprised you managed that Patch - I emptied the boxes over Tesco yesterday


----------



## skiwhiz

still in stock and on offer bought some tonight


----------



## Jas225

Looks like it's Â£3.99 delivered from here anyway, if anyone can't be asked to go to tesco's

http://www.speeding.co.uk/acatalog/Armo ... _2008.html


----------

